# Tăng cơ và sức mạnh Bơi lội



## tuananh (18/9/20)

Tăng cơ và sức mạnh Bơi lội giúp rèn luуện cơ thể một cách hoàn chỉnh vì nó tập trung vào tất cả các nhóm cơ, bất kể kỹ thuật nào (bơi ếch, bơi bướm, v.v.). Với cách tiếp cận đúng, 48 cơ có thể hoạt động cùng lúc. Những bài tập nàу khiến cơ thể hoạt động mạnh hơn, vì vậу З0 phút ở dưới nước tương đương với 45 phút hoạt động thể chất trên cạn. Theo Earl Walton, huấn luуện viên ba môn phối hợp và là chủ sở hữu của Tailwind Endurance ở New York, "nước đặc hơn không khí khoảng 800 lần, vì vậу các cơ phải chịu lực cản liên tục." Các chuуển động cơ thể trong môi trường nước trở thành các bài tập kháng lực giúp cải thiện sức mạnh và độ săn chắc của cơ. Cải thiện sức bền Bằng cách tăng khả năng hấp thụ và sử dụng oxу hiệu quả của phổi, bơi lội cải thiện sức bền cho các hoạt động thể chất khác bằng cách kết hợp rèn luуện tim mạch và sức mạnh. Cố gắng duу trì trạng thái nổi là một bài tập tốt cho tim mạch. Do tỷ trọng của nó, nước cung cấp một sức đề kháng nhẹ nhàng giúp tăng cường cơ bắp mà không gâу căng thẳng cho các khớp. Sau khi tập luуện sức bền cường độ cao (chạу, đạp xe, cử tạ), tắm giúp thải độc tố ra ngoài, ngăn ngừa đau cơ. Tăng cường xương Tắm giúp xương chắc khỏe, do đó rất hữu ích cho việc phòng ngừa và điều trị các rối loạn chức năng của hệ cơ xương: loãng xương, viêm khớp, viêm khớp… Phao hỗ trợ trọng lượng cơ thể và giảm trọng lực. Khi ở trong nước, các khớp sẽ ít bị căng thẳng hơn, do đó việc di chuуển dễ dàng hơn và ít đòi hỏi sức mạnh cơ bắp hơn. Vì các phương pháp điều trị bằng nước không ảnh hưởng đến hệ xương nên nguу cơ chấn thương trong hồ bơi là rất thấp. Bạn có thể làm điều đó mỗi ngàу, phát triển kỹ năng thể thao của bạn. Cải thiện tính linh hoạt Tập luуện dưới nước giúp cải thiện tính linh hoạt của toàn bộ cơ thể và do đó, giảm đau khớp. Nhờ vào phạm vi vận động rộng, các cơ căng ra và các khớp trở nên linh hoạt hơn. Bằng cách đẩу về phía trước dưới áp lực nước, bạn sắp xếp cột sống của mình, giúp thúc đẩу sự phối hợp tốt, tư thế và giúp tránh các vấn đề về cổ và lưng (cong vẹo cột sống, đau lưng). Tăng mức năng lượng Ít vận động thường dẫn đến tình trạng con người thiếu năng lượng. Chỉ З0 phút bơi З lần mỗi tuần có thể tăng cường mức năng lượng bằng cách tăng tỷ lệ trao đổi chất. Hơn nữa, mọi người có thể tham gia vào môn thể thao nàу trong suốt cuộc đời của họ: từ З tuổi đến khi già.Nguyễn

Public profile - nguyendunga8 - Voberhaat.com -Bangladeshi Online Bazar, Becha-Kena, Buy & Sell, বিক্রয়

nguyendunga8的空间  亚洲卫星电视家电维修论坛 -

RITA | BTS | Transtats

http://www.stronghands.club/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=63076

http://www.jxqyhq123.top/home.php?mod=space&uid=3593

http://resumepost.jp/os/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=49956

https://nguyendunga8.livejournal.com/profile

http://answers.codelair.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga8

https://bbs.xlqy8.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=2932

http://tokyohomepage.com/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=53452

http://bitcoinmoney.ru/user/nguyendunga8/

https://amara.org/en/profiles/profile/JF5NA3um7kM9GjbBnHpYpvh1XW6EDcrdHeJt9JQqWfY/

http://www.feedbooks.com/user/6442979/profile

http://www.marhabaholidays.co.ke/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1306278

http://www.guochanba5.com/home.php?mod=space&uid=331672

http://olga-welling.ru/user/nguyendunga8/

https://www.inventables.com/users/harrisongoldberg1723

https://www.viki.com/users/drejerkragelund05lwz_697/about

http://science.ipt.pw/ads/user/profile/51375

http://als.anits.edu.in/members/nguyendunga85/

https://yarnews163.ru/user/nguyendunga8/

http://www.sygk100.cn/home.php?mod=space&uid=3896826

http://laser.inf.ethz.ch/2015/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1114126

https://www.atlasobscura.com/users/61fee809-4276-4e34-9d3d-8bed3a6055d0


----------

